# Lawnmower has died.



## postman (5 Aug 2021)

Would you believe it.Lawnmower died after cutting our small lawn.I just wheeled it over to next doors garden pressed start and nothing.Checked cable,replaced fuse used different sockets,nothing,so checking reviews it's well known for dying,would you believe it.So new mower or try a starter repair, gardening does wind me up sometimes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Would you believe it.Lawnmower died after cutting our small lawn.I just wheeled it over to next doors garden pressed start and nothing.Checked cable,replaced fuse used different sockets,nothing,so checking reviews it's well known for dying,would you believe it.So new mower or try a starter repair, gardening does wind me up sometimes.



You're very lucky then Postie - gardening winds me up _every_ time.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

get a goat, a post, a rope and a collar.


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2021)

Get the scissors out !


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> get a goat, a post, a rope and a collar.


I tried this for my small meadow maintenance but you need to file paperwork with a handful of ministries several years in advance to move a goat.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I tried this for my small meadow maintenance but you need to file paperwork with a handful of ministries several years in advance to move a goat.


Not here you don't





Might make a mess of your upholstery though.


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2021)

Concrete it and paint it green


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I tried this for my small meadow maintenance but you need to file paperwork with a handful of ministries several years in advance to move a goat.


didn't brexit abolish all that, taking back control of out goats?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Aug 2021)

RIP Lawnmower


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2021)

I dont know what sort of mower you like so i am not going to debate the benefits of different ones i just want to chip in that bm bargains have a flymo for £70 , £10 cheaper than argos .I bought one as my old one was on its last legs as the motor was very noisy , blades dented where kids had left stones in the grass and the cable so short due to mini ck1 cutting it when he tried to mow the lawn so i bit the bullet and for the average garden its plenty.
https://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/flymo-hover-vac-250-lawnmower-296713


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> get a goat, a post, a rope and a collar.


My country pal gets a couple of cows on loan and between time a few sheep. He does have a bigger bit of grass than average tho'.


----------



## PK99 (5 Aug 2021)

I ditched the cable lekky mower a number of years ago. Running out a 40m extension cable was just too much hassle!

Petrol mower has been great, but servicing is expensive, so I stopped having it done, just do the basics myself. Without a regular stripdown service, it will inevitably die.

For the price of a service, I can buy a decent cordless lekky mower that will do what I need.


----------



## keithmac (6 Aug 2021)

Could be worse, bloomin moles..


----------



## neil_merseyside (6 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> Could be worse, bloomin moles..
> 
> View attachment 602908



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGabXGHgCWU


----------



## Electric_Andy (6 Aug 2021)

I got fed up with trailing cord everywhere and constantly moving it, so gave up with the electric mower. A petrol mower is a bit overkill for my 8x7M garden. So I bought a manual reel mower which makes a better cut. You have to keep on top of it though, as it won't cut through very long grass.


----------



## keithmac (6 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGabXGHgCWU




Wow!, not a bad idea..


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Aug 2021)

Knowing it was about extermination I just knew that video would feature baseball caps, pick up trucks and rock music in equally large measure!


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2021)

I bought a battery lawn mower. Its been going strong for 3 years now. Its an excellent buy.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Aug 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> I bought a battery lawn mower. Its been going strong for 3 years now. Its an excellent buy.



I like the idea. It's making me wish I had a battery lawn instead of grass.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Aug 2021)

Mines died again, last time it was a faulty socket at the lawnmower end of the cable, this time it's the switch along with part of the switch housing having broken. Repairable but 6 weeks before parts are available so a cable bodge coming up for the next cut of the lawn; the mains in is well buried in the socket so the wires that should go to the switch can safely be pushed into the socket; just always on.


----------



## Gillstay (16 Aug 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> I got fed up with trailing cord everywhere and constantly moving it, so gave up with the electric mower. A petrol mower is a bit overkill for my 8x7M garden. So I bought a manual reel mower which makes a better cut. You have to keep on top of it though, as it won't cut through very long grass.
> View attachment 602957


Yep i do the same. Good exercise and never any trouble. Have a lot of grass cut by the same time I would have got the old mower out of the shed.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2021)

I just bought a manual cylinder mower, gives the grass a great cut, no electrics needed, best thing i bought in a while.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Concrete it and paint it green


Astro Turf it, there's a few five-a-side pitches being pulled up near where the Yorkshire Post building was, with the Astro Turf going in the skip.


----------

